# new blank drive in a bolt +



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a 2 yea old Bolt + that got the 4 LED Flash last week. I'm attempting to install a new drive without copying anything from the old drive (since it's dead). Although I was unable to find a thread about this use case (there are many about migrating data from driveOld to driveNew) I got the impression that all I needed to do was install it, the bolt would recognize the blank media, format it, install the tivo OS and I'd have to set it up again. So I booted the device last night and turned off the display so it could do it's thing overnight. When I check this morning, it was still at the grey "Starting Up" screen.

I thought maybe it needed a ks52, but it also doesn't seem to progress past the grey "Starting Up" screen.

This device had been using MoCA before for network, so I connected an ethernet cable, and tried ks52 again, but it still doesn't progress past the grey "Starting up" screen.

Does the drive need to be formatted via MFSTools first? 

Anyone who knows the correct steps here or could link a thread that does, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe try a different Power Supply?

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

uurf said:


> I have a 2 yea old Bolt + that got the 4 LED Flash last week. I'm attempting to install a new drive without copying anything from the old drive (since it's dead). Although I was unable to find a thread about this use case (there are many about migrating data from driveOld to driveNew) I got the impression that all I needed to do was install it, the bolt would recognize the blank media, format it, install the tivo OS and I'd have to set it up again. So I booted the device last night and turned off the display so it could do it's thing overnight. When I check this morning, it was still at the grey "Starting Up" screen.


You don't mention what drive model and size (larger drives require additional work) and whether TE3 or TE4.

Scott


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

KP: I don't have another PS to try. 

Scott: The original drive was the factory 3.0TB WD Blue (WD30NPRZ). The new drive is a WD Blue 2TB WD20SPZX (smaller than the original - long story, but I can live with it having never come close to filling the 3TB). It was on the latest Tivo Experience so I assume that's TE4 It's a Tivo Bolt+ 3TB model TCD849300.

So what is the expected behavior/procedure? Is it "install new raw drive and Tivo will format the drive and install the requires SW on power up?" Or is a KS52 or KS56 required? How long should either take?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You don't have 1 single other 12v power supply anywhere in your house?

The Mini power supply would work?

-KP


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe you have the problem many of us do with aftermarket drives and TE4. They never get farther than you did. Work fine on TE3, but I suppose you don't have the option to downgrade to TE3 anymore.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

KP - I tried a PS from a mini but it doesn't fit.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

well I called Tivo Support and they're RMAing the entire unit, so I guess I can unwind all of this. I guess moral of the story is that if I want to change the HD in the futurem I should make sure I do so before the factory drive is RIP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

elorimer said:


> Maybe you have the problem many of us do with aftermarket drives and TE4. They never get farther than you did. Work fine on TE3, but I suppose you don't have the option to downgrade to TE3 anymore.


You can still downgrade to TE3 on everything except the new Bolt OTA model.



uurf said:


> well I called Tivo Support and they're RMAing the entire unit, so I guess I can unwind all of this. I guess moral of the story is that if I want to change the HD in the futurem I should make sure I do so before the factory drive is RIP


I think elorimer may have hit on the cause as some aftermarket drives would not work with TE4 after one of the recent updates, but I'm not sure if WD20SPZX was indeed one of them.

Scott


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> You can still downgrade to TE3 on everything except the new Bolt OTA model.


Only if the original drive is bootable.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

The Mini power supply won't allow for either the Roamio or Bolt to boot. I've tried, not enough power (amps).


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

So if you have a 3TB Bolt+ that has been reverted to TE3 and the drive fails, it will still work with any drive? I never keep much on mine, so after 3 bolt failures so far I planned on just throwing in a 1TB SSD in it if it failed again. They are cheap enough now.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JLV03 said:


> The Mini power supply won't allow for either the Roamio or Bolt to boot. I've tried, not enough power (amps).


Any drive up to 3TB should auto-format with TE3.


----------

